# FATAL: Error inserting fglrx Operation not permitteddmesg |t

## henfri

Hello,

I'm convinced, I've tried everyting. But maybe, I missed something...

I emerged the propetary ati-drivers. When inserting them into the Kernel, I get:

```

vdr ~ # modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.23.11-gentoo/video/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted

```

And:

```

dmesg |tail -f

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] PAT is enabled successfully!

[fglrx:firegl_stub_getminor] *ERROR* exiting

[fglrx:firegl_init_module] *ERROR* firegl_stub_register failed

[fglrx:KCL_enable_pat] *ERROR* Pat entry 2 is already configured

[fglrx] PAT is disabled!

[fglrx:firegl_init_module] *ERROR* firegl_stub_register failed

[fglrx:KCL_enable_pat] *ERROR* Pat entry 2 is already configured

[fglrx] PAT is disabled!

[fglrx:firegl_init_module] *ERROR* firegl_stub_register failed

```

Ok, known reasons for this are:

radeon or drm modules loaded or part of the kernel:

```

vdr ~ # lsmod |grep radeon

vdr ~ # lsmod |grep drm

vdr ~ # zcat /proc/config.gz | grep RADEON

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

zcat /proc/config.gz | grep DRM

CONFIG_DRM=m

CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=m

CONFIG_DRM_R128=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

CONFIG_DRM_I810=m

CONFIG_DRM_I830=m

CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

CONFIG_DRM_MGA=m

CONFIG_DRM_SIS=m

CONFIG_DRM_VIA=m

CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE=m

```

agpgart missing

```

vdr ~ # zcat /proc/config.gz | grep AGP

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_ALI=m

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=m

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=m

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=m

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=m

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=m

CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS=m

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=m

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

```

 Wrong Kernel 

```

vdr ~ # uname -r

2.6.23.11-gentoo

vdr ~ # modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.23.11-gentoo/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted

```

Do you have any further Ideas?

Greetings,

Hendrik

----------

## DirtyHairy

What kind of graphics hardware do you have? Also, what is the output of lsmod?

----------

## henfri

It's a Radeon 9200 or 9250.

```

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (rev 01)

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (Secondary) (rev 01)

```

```

vdr ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

usb_storage            61600  0

snd_opl3_synth         15620  0

snd_seq_instr           8576  1 snd_opl3_synth

snd_seq_midi_emul       7168  1 snd_opl3_synth

snd_ainstr_fm           3456  1 snd_opl3_synth

snd_pcm_oss            45856  0

snd_mixer_oss          16768  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            31104  0

snd_seq_midi_event      7936  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                50896  7 snd_opl3_synth,snd_seq_instr,snd_seq_midi_emul,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_cmipci             33664  0

snd_opl3_lib           11392  2 snd_opl3_synth,snd_cmipci

snd_hwdep              10244  1 snd_opl3_lib

lirc_serial            12436  1

lirc_dev               13956  1 lirc_serial

rtc                    13720  0

saa7134               116692  0

compat_ioctl32          2048  1 saa7134

v4l2_common             8960  1 saa7134

ir_kbd_i2c              9104  1 saa7134

ir_common              31364  2 saa7134,ir_kbd_i2c

tveeprom               11908  1 saa7134

mt352                   5892  1

stv0299                 8712  0

b2c2_flexcop_pci        9368  14

b2c2_flexcop           22924  1 b2c2_flexcop_pci

ves1x93                 6020  1

dvb_ttpci              86088  6

dvb_core               59936  3 stv0299,b2c2_flexcop,dvb_ttpci

firmware_class         10624  2 b2c2_flexcop,dvb_ttpci

saa7146_vv             41984  1 dvb_ttpci

saa7146                16520  2 dvb_ttpci,saa7146_vv

videobuf_dma_sg        11268  2 saa7134,saa7146_vv

videobuf_core          14724  3 saa7134,saa7146_vv,videobuf_dma_sg

videodev               30464  2 saa7134,saa7146_vv

v4l1_compat            12932  2 saa7146_vv,videodev

ttpci_eeprom            3072  1 dvb_ttpci

i2c_core               24576  10 saa7134,v4l2_common,ir_kbd_i2c,tveeprom,mt352,stv0299,b2c2_flexcop,ves1x93,dvb_ttpci,ttpci_eeprom

via_agp                11008  1

ppdev                  10244  2

8139too                26240  0

snd_via82xx            29080  1

gameport               16264  2 snd_cmipci,snd_via82xx

snd_ac97_codec         94500  1 snd_via82xx

ac97_bus                3328  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                77828  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_cmipci,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              23044  3 snd_seq,snd_opl3_lib,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc         11400  2 snd_via82xx,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         9344  2 snd_cmipci,snd_via82xx

snd_rawmidi            24608  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          9100  5 snd_opl3_synth,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_opl3_lib,snd_rawmidi

fuse                   43284  0

```

----------

## DirtyHairy

Then your card is not supported by fglrx anymore; the only cards supported by fglrx nowadays are R300 upwards, while afaik the 9200 and 9250 are based on a R200 core. The opensource driver should work fine however.

----------

## henfri

Great.

Beautiful Error Message, too.

Thank's for your help anyway!

Greetings,

Hendrik

----------

